# asprin one a day



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi ladies wondered if you can help me i found out wed our treatment wasnt successful unfortunately! However received a summary letter of the treatment this morning and it said instructions after et were to continue with pessaries and asprin one a day. My problem is no one at the hospital mentioned taking the asprin and it wasnt included on my information sheet of what to do after Et. Just wondering how important taking it was and whether it contributed to the bfn? I obviously know its too late to do anything now but want to be properly informed for next time and going to bring it up at our follow up appointment xx thank you


----------



## ecs2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Erm - I think you need to question the asprin as in the main, paracetomel is the only thing that is advised to be taken. I guess asprin would be if there was a medical issue.

You got a summary of treatment?? I think where I had treatment is not up to scratch - I have found out much more from this website than anything we have been told by the hospital.
I hope your follow up appointment goes well
xx


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Asprin and clexane always go together ans by and large if you start bleeding during your pregnancy, you,ll be ask to stop.
It serves as a precautionary measure even without having any immune analysis done.
You may also ask your gyn for a proper explanation

Goodluck with your next cycle   
Barbara1


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you yeah had a breakdown of treatment arrive in the post sat (4 days after i got my bfn) and it said instructions for me after et were to continue the pessaries and have asprin once a day. ive previously had a blood clot when i was younger so maybe that was why they wanted me to take it! However they didnt actually tell me or instruct me to take it so wondering if it contribuited? am going to bring it up at my follow up appointment and have paperwork to prove it either way x 

good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Kirsty, A lot of clinics used to give junior aspirin 85mg to everyone after ET to help keep the blood thin, however now most dont. I have a clotting disorder which causes early miscarraige, so i was told to take junior aspirin from 3 days before transfer until 34 weeks pregnant to help keep the pregnancy, (i had 2 chemical pregnancies without this). Clexane and heparin are 2 other thinners used if there are reasons for it. I am now aware that i had been pregnant naturally many times over the years but lost them all within the first 8 weeks.
good luck with your future treatment


----------

